# Police!!!! Pain in the...............



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

I look after a lad who is wheel chair bound, Today we went out and picked up his girlfriend up after going out here and there we came back to drop his other half off then back to his! While dropping her off he wanted to get out and see her off to here door. So we pulled up and I walked round to the side door and was undoing the straps that hold the wheelchair in the van. as I walked round to the back of the van to open the back doors this is what was there!!!










I shouted to them and they shouted back sorry we are busy  There is even a sticker on the back 









What can I say


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

hang on here, there was probably a old lady with a cat up a tree that needed attending too.:tumbleweed:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Derbyshire-stig said:


> hang on here, there was probably a old lady with a cat up a tree that needed attending too.:tumbleweed:


Yeah when they came back I said to them didnt even get a sorry just

Oh we were in a hurry and couldnt come back to move it!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol community police?? there cardboard cowboys... what were they too busy doing... blowing a whistle in the hope that the real police come :lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> lol community police?? there cardboard cowboys... what were they too busy doing... blowing a whistle in the hope that the real police come :lol:


1 PCSO And 1 Police officer. what can I say :lol:


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

Community support I hate them around our area they tell the youngen's off for playing football on the grass at the bottom of the street suppose they would rather them off drinking and smashing up windows rather than where parents can keep an eye on them.

This is an all new low though! saying as you have a photos including there reg I would be putting a complaint in.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

The way they have pulled up looks as though they have been rushing to do whatever they do do so obviously never paid any attention to the sign on your door.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

BAXRY said:


> Community support I hate them around our area they tell the youngen's off for playing football on the grass at the bottom of the street suppose they would rather them off drinking and smashing up windows rather than where parents can keep an eye on them.
> 
> This is an all new low though! saying as you have a photos including there reg I would be putting a complaint in.


Already have :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol: when i was detailing sis' car yesterday about 7pm.. heard someone about 3 streets away going ape with a whistle... 
turned round to BIL and went... that'll be the community cardboard cowboys trying to tell the neds to move away from the chippy :lol:.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

chisai said:


> The way they have pulled up looks as though they have been rushing to do whatever they do do so obviously never paid any attention to the sign on your door.


No I didnt see them I was in the side door undoing the 4 straps at the front that hold the wheelchair in. Takes about 1 or 2 mins to undo. They wernt in a rush as they slowly walked to the house :lol:


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

kempe said:


> already have :lol:


good!


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

without trying to sound like a dick, but maybe whatever they were doing was quite important?

I'm sure you wouldn't be impressed if you'd called for some kind of assistance and they said sorry were late we couldn't find anywhere to stop the car, the only place was behind a vehicle with a sticker asking for people to leave a large gap.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Community Community....Yeah Right...:wall:


----------



## scragend (Oct 29, 2005)

Did the "Community Support Police" park that car or throw it away? Look at the state of how they left it!

These PCSOs are about as useful as chocolate pokers. In the town centre here there is an alcohol ban, with fines for being caught drinking alcohol in the street. There is a tramp who sits in the bus stop every morning with several cans of cider and accosts passers by. What do the PCSOs do? They stop and chat to him on their way past. How about trying to enforce the law for a change? Do they actually have any powers at all?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Keir said:


> without trying to sound like a dick, but maybe whatever they were doing was quite important?
> 
> I'm sure you wouldn't be impressed if you'd called for some kind of assistance and they said sorry were late we couldn't find anywhere to stop the car, the only place was behind a vehicle with a sticker asking for people to leave a large gap.


What happened if we were getting him off due to a medical reason and needed to get him in side? :doublesho


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

scragend said:


> Did the "Community Support Police" park that car or throw it away? Look at the state of how they left it!
> 
> These PCSOs are about as useful as chocolate pokers. In the town centre here there is an alcohol ban, with fines for being caught drinking alcohol in the street. There is a tramp who sits in the bus stop every morning with several cans of cider and accosts passers by. What do the PCSOs do? They stop and chat to him on their way past. How about trying to enforce the law for a change? Do they actually have any powers at all?


One word

NO


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

kempe said:


> What happened if we were getting him off due to a medical reason and needed to get him in side? :doublesho


pick him up?

Remember I'm not having a go at you.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Keir said:


> pick him up?
> 
> Remember I'm not having a go at you.


quadriplegic with cerebral palsy can't lift him weighing 17 stone?

No I know your not having a go at me :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Why didn't you just roll your van forward a few feet and get on with it...

Talk about a mountain out of nothing


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> Why didn't you just roll your van forward a few feet and get on with it...
> 
> Talk about a mountain out of nothing


or maybe back about 5 feet :lol:


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Maybe the police had something more important to do than your friends mission to follow his gf to the door...


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

Carshine said:


> Maybe the police had something more important to do than your friends mission to follow his gf to the door...


they were community support workers, if it was that important they wouldn't have sent the mickey mouse police.

And who is anyone to say what is important to this man, walking his girlfriend to the door like a true gentleman might mean the absolute world to him. We can do so much that we take for granted I'm sure you kiss your wife, girlfriend, children good bye all the time. He cant even do that without help. There is nothing more important than making someone less fortunate than our selfs happy for a brief moment.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I missed off a few of these badboys in my post above 








I agree the parking is shocking, and just shows how little these people focus on what's going on about them..... wow they were busy, so what does that really justify....today it was annoying someone trying to get their car unloaded, tomorrow...hmmm....maybe just ploying through a red light and knocking someone down...


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

Were they fit, did they go??? :lol::lol::lol: I bet RP wou;d have had a go at them...:argie:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Probably had size 8 feet but wearing the size 11 boots today :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

so.... Community support officer.... 
where was the support of the community when a disabled lad needed them to move their car, so he could get his wheelchair out the van... 

anything really serious would have been two proper police officers in a proper police car... not one police officer who's babysitting a CSO 
i thought part of the police training was to be aware of your surroundings... or does that not count when they can't find a parking space... :lol:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> Why didn't you just roll your van forward a few feet and get on with it...
> 
> Talk about a mountain out of nothing


Im sorry and bear in mind I allways try to make allowances for Disabled badged vehicles BUT I have to agree with the above entirely ...

Yes Plastic coppers are largely regarded as idiots.... Sorry they arent all idiots as imediately preconcieved by those Who do not give a second thought before hitting the keyboard...

Surely this is about give and take ?? Allways give a badged vehicle room where ever You can. And I allways give High Creds to those Who take care of these people....

But why condemn the Cops for having No though or respect ?? Cmon Give a little Take a little.............................


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

People dont think any more, just park up and go about there business. The times i come back to the Disco and someones up the back and i cant open the boot door as it opens outwards!
Must be so frustrating for you.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

scragend said:


> *Did the "Community Support Police" park that car or throw it away? Look at the state of how they left it!
> *
> These PCSOs are about as useful as chocolate pokers. In the town centre here there is an alcohol ban, with fines for being caught drinking alcohol in the street. There is a tramp who sits in the bus stop every morning with several cans of cider and accosts passers by. What do the PCSOs do? They stop and chat to him on their way past. How about trying to enforce the law for a change? Do they actually have any powers at all?


Thats nothing maybe about a month ago I was in town at around 7 PM and the local police had left there car on the outside left lane of a roundabout but the did leave the blue lights on:wall:
They way they drive and park you would think they own the road:lol:


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

BAXRY said:


> they were community support workers, if it was that important they wouldn't have sent the mickey mouse police.


Sorry, I thought they were the police, what's community support workers then?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Block them in next time and see what happens for a laugh, you now have the photos to prove what they do to the disabled


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

Lol, as if you made a thread about this. 

You can't expect everyone to read a little sticker on the back of a van. Yes, quite a few people will, but if someone is in a rush or simply doesn't notice/pay attention it's no big deal. Just move the van in a way you can make it accessible!

Massive respect for what you do though!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Why didn't you just roll your van forward a few feet and get on with it...
> 
> Talk about a mountain out of nothing


Raised curb in front plus the fact of doing all the straps back up to move 5 feet ( If I didnt do them up and something happend then I'm in trouble and not coverd by insurance ) It's just to point out the fact that when we do something even some thing small we get picked up on it! Now if we had to get him in the house due to a problem and I got back in to the van moved it forward and start again it could be a big differnce. For me I really love my job and for people not to take notice of some one in a wheelchair bugs the hell out of me. I've had people call him a cripple and a retard while we are out which shows me how small minded and pathetic people can get. And to have 2 people walk past a van in green and seeing someone helping a person in a wheelchair and not even thinking about what they have done.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Why didn't you just roll your van forward a few feet and get on with it...
> 
> Talk about a mountain out of nothing


And some one calsl some one a retard or a vegetable and you get done for discrimination

Now they can do that and it's not discrimination? 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

One rule for them and another for us.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Wouldn't even bother wasting your energy putting a complaint in, unless it will make you feel better.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

kempe said:


> And some one calsl some one a retard or a vegetable and you get done for discrimination
> 
> Now they can do that and it's not discrimination?
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Mate I read Your posts with interest and Think they usually make sense. Not to sure where this is going though ??
We or several of Us have expressed how Well We think of You for the extremely difficult job You do..
I realise of course the amount of ignorance and discrimination You must see almost on a day to day basis .That I think is something You are unlikely to encounter here on this forum....

But Mate lighten up a little We are on Your side. But lets face it We will all park in a daft place at times without malice being intended. Just as at some point We will all speed without intent or even turn up a one way street the wrong way in an alien area..

It would be a shame to see this thread turn into an argument especially as We are all on Your side..

Lastly while Plastic Pigs are the butt off Our jokes and humour They are also entitled to make a few mistakes just as We / You are................Im sure not intent or malice was meant by their daft parking............:thumb::thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

ChuckH said:


> Mate I read Your posts with interest and Think they usually make sense. Not to sure where this is going though ??
> We or several of Us have expressed how Well We think of You for the extremely difficult job You do..
> I realise of course the amount of ignorance and discrimination You must see almost on a day to day basis .That I think is something You are unlikely to encounter here on this forum....
> 
> ...


I see were your coming from and don't want to see this going the wrong way. It was a bit of a rant so I shall leave it here and agree that we all make mistakes and hope it don't happen again!!!

:thumb:


----------



## leonclio (May 8, 2008)

a law to them selfs !


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

leonclio said:


> a law to them selfs !


Not ALL of them, I have a mate who's a copper and he's a damn good one.


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Block them in next time and see what happens for a laugh, you now have the photos to prove what they do to the disabled


You'll remember that next time you need them will you? :wall:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

some of the comments are total crap, some are honest and try and make a difference and here we are reading a thread about how they parked their car, had it been a random person would you have still started a thread? not saying its right and yep being a officer they should no better but still. all the harsh comments just hope the day doesnt come when someone important to u needs em


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

If only a tiny sticker in your window stood up in law.....I would put one in my house window saying no one can park outside....and i'd put one on my car saying i have the right to park anywhere free of charge. Don't get me started on the implications of a fugly bird putting a 'babe on board' one in her car!


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

Carshine said:


> Sorry, I thought they were the police, what's community support workers then?


Mickey mouse police basically, they take drink away from youths and chase them from out in front of shops... Erm thats it to be honest I don't think I've ever seen them do anything but deal with youths.

They have no power to arrest anyone or even hold them in once place until real police come.

Barry.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

still doing some good then, mickey mouse police is harsh - unless you regularly help out the public (which you may i dont know) then peeps cant really criticise unless they themselves have had personal bad experiences not just a general comments of which you dont actual know


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

robz said:


> You'll remember that next time you need them will you? :wall:


Only time theyve rushed to me was for a speeding ticket on a motorbike, when i got burgled i waited for 3 hours, and as for ever needing a PCSO doubtful as my cat has the same powers.


----------



## Cops (Jun 22, 2010)

Just come across this thread, I know its old but some of you have somewhat jumped the gun. Whilst PCSO's do generally attend the more mundane incidents there is nothing to stop them attending a mugging,rape,robbery, burglary etc if they happen to be nearby when a call comes in. Now I dont know the circumstances of this 'parking incident' but IF they are rushing to one of the above then they are, in my opinion perfectly justifyed to park the way they have. I wouldnt want me or any member of my family to be a victim of a voilent crime 'because we couldnt park behind a disabled taxi', imagine the fuss! Conversely if they have parked there to get a bag of chips then that is different. So unless anyone knows the full facts then dont be so opinionated.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

sim L said:


> Not ALL of them, I have a mate who's a copper and he's a damn good one.


Damn good at what?

Not being a Human being


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Cops said:


> Just come across this thread, I know its old but some of you have somewhat jumped the gun. Whilst PCSO's do generally attend the more mundane incidents there is nothing to stop them attending a mugging,rape,robbery, burglary etc if they happen to be nearby when a call comes in. Now I dont know the circumstances of this 'parking incident' but IF they are rushing to one of the above then they are, in my opinion perfectly justifyed to park the way they have. I wouldnt want me or any member of my family to be a victim of a voilent crime 'because we couldnt park behind a disabled taxi', imagine the fuss! Conversely if they have parked there to get a bag of chips then that is different. So unless anyone knows the full facts then dont be so opinionated.


yes well i have lost all faith in the local renta cops.... this weekend as i had walked past a collapsed man.... (yes walked past him 3 big lads approaching a vulnerable person laying on the floor could lead us open to all sorts of accusations) I flagged down what i thought was a police car probably less than 100m away only to find 2 PCSO's sat in it  makes you wonder how many police cars you see been driven round actually have police officers in them?) told them exactly where he was and pointed and they drove past :wall:

walked back past 45 mins later after a quiet pint and he was up for a sparing session with 5 officers and a riot van......

so if they radioed it in why didn't they say that to me before driving off because in my eyes they drove past someone they are supposed to be protecting...


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

There's a million reasons. 

Perhaps the recognise him as a regular pita. Perhaps they........ Need I go on. 

Too quick to judge springs to mind.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

It was Krispy Kreme time!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Well done on the job you do Kempe. I understand your frustration but the PCSOs may have been trying to do something about the type of people that walk around calling people retards and cripples (Kings Hedges or Arbury BTW). 

As for the rest of us. This was obviously a tounge in cheek post. Nobody who helps the disabled has a real issue with the police do they? That's reserved for a special kind of tool.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

andy monty said:


> yes well i have lost all faith in the local renta cops.... this weekend as i had walked past a collapsed man.... (yes walked past him 3 big lads approaching a vulnerable person laying on the floor could lead us open to all sorts of accusations) I flagged down what i thought was a police car probably less than 100m away only to find 2 PCSO's sat in it  makes you wonder how many police cars you see been driven round actually have police officers in them?) told them exactly where he was and pointed and they drove past :wall:
> 
> walked back past 45 mins later after a quiet pint and he was up for a sparing session with 5 officers and a riot van......
> 
> so if they radioed it in why didn't they say that to me before driving off because in my eyes they drove past someone they are supposed to be protecting...


If you were that concerned, why didn't you stop to check that the collapsed guy was ok?

I've never heard of anyone getting accused of anything untoward after stopping to help someone who'd collapsed so I'm not sure where you got the idea from.

Basically you're accusing the police of doing the same as you did in ignoring a collapsed vulnerable person.

As for PCSO's, some of them are pretty good, some of them are a waste of space, just the same as any other job!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

graeme_t said:


> I've never heard of anyone getting accused of anything untoward after stopping to help someone who'd collapsed so I'm not sure where you got the idea from.


Well, there is a first time for everything...

I stopped to help out a mugged guy once, he couldn't remember anything about getting attacked, I phoned the police and ambulance services...

Because he couldn't remember, because I was there, and because I had his blood on me...I became the chief suspect...police work at it's finest... :wall:

Don't get me started on the women that I helped out by stopping a guy kicking the living daylights out of her... I still have a record because of that little tramp....

I now refuse to get involved in anything that does not directly have anything to do with me like this...I still help people stuck in the snow though... 

:thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> Don't get me started on the women that I helped out by stopping a guy kicking the living daylights out of her... I still have a record because of that little tramp....
> 
> I now refuse to get involved in anything that does not directly have anything to do with me like this...I still help people stuck in the snow though...
> 
> :thumb:


Im the same, I helped a girl out when living in Dundee when a guy had his gf lying on the road, head on the kerb and him jumping up and down on her fae, her scraming for help whilst his friends stook by and watched, all caught on CCTV, I helped and got attacked by 6 guys, one with a baseball bat, the police turned up and did NOTHING, the girl was outside laughing with her bf how "they" give me a kicking, yeah good advantage 6 on 1 ! Lesson after that, Do not get involved !

As for this thread, yeah the police might have something important to do, but they still have a duty of care to the public and im sure by hindering a disabled member of the public could be questioned, who is to say they were even on an emergency call ? you should speak to the police station and question it (thats if you feel soo strongly about it, and by creating this thread i guess you are) also not apologising to you, slightly disrespectful, remember they are public servents even though they believe they are better that everyone else !


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I have to agree with a couple of the comments above.

Twice I been out late at night after work (sober) seeing someone getting a kicking. One was a girl who I thought was being (literally) murdered by some bloke. I stepped in to stop it and got a bit of a kicking by the guy then she jumped in coz I hit her man. WTF?

On another occasion saw a couple of guys being chased and getting a severe kicking I called the cops who turned up and cuffed me coz one of the guys who was getting a kicking said I was the ringleader. It wasn't until several hours later when they'd reviewed the CCTV that they let me go. 

Don't get involved. 

On another note 2 of my closest friends are cops so I get a bit of insight into the things that go on - it's like anything. There's good cops and bad cops... and good cops that are held back by red tape and political correctness...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

grantwils said:


> On another note 2 of my closest friends are cops so I get a bit of insight into the things that go on - it's like anything. There's good cops and bad cops... and good cops that are held back by red tape and political correctness...


I agree...there is good and bad in every job.....

IMO, we really need a few of these back in town...:lol:




























:thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

graeme_t said:


> If you were that concerned, why didn't you stop to check that the collapsed guy was ok?
> 
> I've never heard of anyone getting accused of anything untoward after stopping to help someone who'd collapsed so I'm not sure where you got the idea from.
> 
> ...





The Cueball said:


> Well, there is a first time for everything...
> 
> I stopped to help out a mugged guy once, he couldn't remember anything about getting attacked, I phoned the police and ambulance services...
> 
> ...





Prism Detailing said:


> Im the same, I helped a girl out when living in Dundee when a guy had his gf lying on the road, head on the kerb and him jumping up and down on her fae, her scraming for help whilst his friends stook by and watched, all caught on CCTV, I helped and got attacked by 6 guys, one with a baseball bat, the police turned up and did NOTHING, the girl was outside laughing with her bf how "they" give me a kicking, yeah good advantage 6 on 1 ! Lesson after that, Do not get involved !
> 
> As for this thread, yeah the police might have something important to do, but they still have a duty of care to the public and im sure by hindering a disabled member of the public could be questioned, who is to say they were even on an emergency call ? you should speak to the police station and question it (thats if you feel soo strongly about it, and by creating this thread i guess you are) also not apologising to you, slightly disrespectful, remember they are public servents even though they believe they are better that everyone else !





grantwils said:


> I have to agree with a couple of the comments above.
> 
> Twice I been out late at night after work (sober) seeing someone getting a kicking. One was a girl who I thought was being (literally) murdered by some bloke. I stepped in to stop it and got a bit of a kicking by the guy then she jumped in coz I hit her man. WTF?
> 
> ...


Do i really need to say any more............. the guy was moving but totally unable to stand the police are there to protect people Im not trained in first aid so if i so much as moved him and say he had a broken neck i could be held liable for arguments sake, or as he did when the police arrived turned aggressive and got a thumping for my trouble....

if 5 police officers all with self defense and trained in home office approved restraint methods were having a hard time imagine i would have had looked like should they have suddenly turned up as i threw a right hook to defend myself.....

Did i ignore him by summoning assistance of the emergency services? i think not...

been in similar situations before and learned...........................

I did hold the police in high respect but now like many i have been involved in incidents and they have gone out of their way to throw accusations around and twist everything you say to try and make you out to be the bad guy.......


----------

